# Fenster an Größe des Bildes anpassen



## leni (14. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Ich verwende PHP und JavaScript, ich habe eine Tabelle mit Bildern und wenn ich auf die Bilder klicke werden sie in Originalgröße in einem Popup-Window angezeigt. Leider sind die Originalbilder unterschiedlich groß wodurch sich die Größe des Fenster automatisch an die Größe des Bildes anpassen sollte. Ich habe es so versucht:


```
<body>

<?php

if(isset($_GET['id']))
{
$productId = $_GET['id'];
print "<img src=\"originalPicture.php?id=$productId\" name=\"picture\"></img>";
}

?>
<script type="text/javascript">

window.onload = resize;

function resize()
{
window.innerHeight = window.document.height;
window.innerWidth = window.document.width;
}

</script>
</body>
```

Das ist das Fenster das aufgepoppt wird und ich habe es eben mit folgendem JavaScipt Code versucht, aber leider passiert da gar nichts wenn sich das Fenster öffnet, es bleibt gleich groß und die Größe verändert sich nicht. 

Der Aufruf des Popup-Windows sieht so aus in der vorigen HTML-Seite:


```
print "<td> <a href=\"#\" onClick=\"window.open('originalSize.php?id=$productId','','width=800,height=600,left=400,top=300')\"> <img src=\"picture.php?id=$productId\"></a></td>";
```

Ich habe die window.open Funktion im onClick event des html-links verwendet.

Weiß jemand was hier falsch läuft bzw. warum das nicht funktioniert?

mfg
leni


----------



## Dante_ugga (16. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

ich würde im Popup per PHP: getimagefilesize() die Abmessungen des Bildes holen und dann diese werte in den JavaScript-Quelltext ausgeben. Das funktioniert auch, ich hab abe rleider den Quelltext nicht mehr zur Hand, ist schon eine weile her


----------



## leni (18. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Ist es möglich von mit Hilfe von JavaScript auf PHP-Variablen zuzugreifen? - Das Problem ist, dass ich eine Produktliste mit verschiedenen Kategorien habe und ich habe so tabPanes mit JavaScript erstellt und jetzt füge ich noch statisch die einzelnen Tabs bzw. Kategorien hinzu. Ich möchte es aber dynamisch machen und die einzelnen Kategorien, die es gibt, aus der MySQL Datenbank holen und dann die einzelnen Tabs mit JavaScript erzeugen. Ist das irgendwie möglich?

lg leni


----------

